# Cured vs. Non-Cured



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

I did a search on this but the all of the links kept coming up with "404 Not Found". 

I have fished with both cured salmon and steelhead eggs and uncured steelhead eggs-bottom bouncing pieces of skein too. I have never noticed a preference for these, though it most likely changes (just like jig patterns/colors) with the fish from time-to-time.

I have had uncured steelhead eggs sitting in the refrigerator until these began to break down, used some, then froze them again for next season. I caught fish on these whether they had a strong aroma or not. 

I have also noticed that the fish prefer spherical-shaped spawn sacs to those with otherwise, elliptical shapes.

My question is, in the very long term, which eggs will produce the most hits? Any rules-of-thumb? 

Also, has anyone had luck with the Berkley "egg clusters". Thank you.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

A good egg catches fish...cured or not. IMHO cured are easier for me since I don't fish everyday.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I just bought some of the berkley egg clusters...will let you know if they work..

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

Carry both and one day they'll hit uncured and other times it's cured. I vacuum seal the uncured eggs and for cured I have both Flashcure and Firecure.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with Mepps

-KSU


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Since we're talking about Curing, can I freeze eggs and cure them later? Thanks


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

brodg said:


> Since we're talking about Curing, can I freeze eggs and cure them later? Thanks


I am no expert on eggs by a long shot , but I know that if you freeze the eggs before curing it will ruin them. Curing them takes a lot of moisture out of the eggs and makes them tough enough to freeze without bursting.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

yonderfishin said:


> I am no expert on eggs by a long shot , but I know that if you freeze the eggs before curing it will ruin them. Curing them takes a lot of moisture out of the eggs and makes them tough enough to freeze without bursting.


Thanks yonderfish,

Being a fly fisherman 90% of the time I know nothing about eggs. I harvested some today so I've pulled them from the freezer (before it was too late) and have some research to do on curing eggs!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

brodg said:


> Thanks yonderfish,
> 
> Being a fly fisherman 90% of the time I know nothing about eggs. I harvested some today so I've pulled them from the freezer (before it was too late) and have some research to do on curing eggs!


No problem , just send me some of those eggs and we'll call it even  

Just kidding , but I could use some eggs. There has been quite a few threads on this board about curing them, how to do it and what to use. Youtube has some good videos on it as well where you can watch people in the process of curing them.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

yonderfishin said:


> I am no expert on eggs by a long shot , but I know that if you freeze the eggs before curing it will ruin them. Curing them takes a lot of moisture out of the eggs and makes them tough enough to freeze without bursting.


If you freeze them in the skein and then let them thaw in the refrigerator, you can cure them. Or, take what you need and refreeze the other portion. Works for me.


----------

